# FedEx is after me



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

So here's the deal: I ordered a popcorn maker from Amazon in the USA (it wasn't available in Canada). Long story short, it was shipped FedEx. The shipping alone cost more than the item itself, but that's beside the point. FedEx delivered the package, I signed, they left. Several weeks later I get a bill in the mail from FedEx claiming that I still owe them another $13.33 for taxes and customs brokerage fees! Every other shipper I've dealt with (Canada Post, UPS) collects their fee AT DELIVERY. I've refused to pay it and FedEx has been sending me late letters and when I phoned they said they'd send it to collections (for $13.33). Anyone else have experience with FedEx like this?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have hte same problem with UPS - for $4.00


they haven't sent me any late notices or anything like that - but I'm just ignoring it.....if they had noted that I could pay online using online banking - I'd likely pay it - but I'm not going to mail anyone a $4.00 cheque.

I figure they'll get me the next time I order something that uses UPS


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats standard operating procedure for Fed-ex, you will always get the customs and brokers fee in the mail.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats standard operating procedure for Fed-ex, you will always get the customs and brokers fee in the mail.


Same experience here.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've had a similar experience with UPS before, but they wanted their money on delivery. This allowed me the opportunity to refuse delivery of a package once and then phone UPS to dispute the charges. I actually got them to waive the brokerage fees and just paid the taxes because I was going to refuse the package and they'd rather not incur the expense and hassle of sending it back (not to mention that if the recipient refuses delivery, but then the sender ALSO refuses to take it back then UPS is stuck and they'd rather not be).

FedEx are a bunch of sneaky jerks - they deliver, you sign, they say nothing, and then they extort money out of you later. This is what threw me, UPS and Canadapost both collect at delivery. FedEx did not so I assumed it was included in the shipping charge (I've had Canadapost deliver MANY things without charging any brokerage fees due for low value items).


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Let them send it to collections. How hard is collection company going to work for $13. UPS did that to me a few years ago. Charged me $40 in brokerage and taxes for a pedal I paid $30 for. Never used UPS since or Fedex for that matter.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well.....you are responcable for paying taxes on items coming from the US . I don't know what portion of that is the taxes but like it or not even Canada post charges $5 for handling/brokerage fees .

With you claiming the shipping cost was more than the item then you should have found that out before buying or returned it . From what I understand and have seen Amazon is pretty fair to deal with . As for FedEx maybe not the best way to collect so you will have to decide what you feel is the right thing to do .


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Well.....you are responcable for paying taxes on items coming from the US . I don't know what portion of that is the taxes but like it or not even Canada post charges $5 for handling/brokerage fees .
> 
> With you claiming the shipping cost was more than the item then you should have found that out before buying or returned it . From what I understand and have seen Amazon is pretty fair to deal with . As for FedEx maybe not the best way to collect so you will have to decide what you feel is the right thing to do .


Thanks. You saved me typing the same thing. I have plenty of nightmare stories about FedEx (and all the others too), but I'm on their side on this one. 

:wave:

I don't know how much the popper cost but if thirteen clams covers taxes *and *brokerage you got a good deal. I say pay quickly before they realize they made a mistake.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

You never want collections, that affects your credit rating. Just pay them and move on, otherwise you may get a surprise later on. Surprises are never worth $13.........


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Same thing happened to me. I got the letter about taxes and brokerage which I'm quite willing to pay. The only problem is they didn't provide very clear instructions on how to do it.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Guys,

If its a small amount then i'd suggest to just pay it. If they are raping you on brokerage fees and you want to stick it to them then....


Go into a local Customs Office. Tell them you want to do a Voluntary entry and get a B15 (customs invoice) Bring your invoice and Fedex waybill and any other supporting documents. (ID) They will charge you the duties and taxes (if applicable) and give you stamped copy of a B15 saying you paid the duties and or taxes. Then call Fedex up and tell them you already did a voluntary entry to Canada Customs. They will want proof so they will ask you to fax a copy of the B15 invoice Customs gave you. In turn they can apply for a refund for the duties and or taxes they fronted on your behalf, and your free from having to pay the brokerage fee. The only catch is if they make you pay these fees prior to delivering the package. 

I did this a few years back where Fedex wanted to charge me a $60 brokerage fee for importing a guitar. Felt great telling Fedex to stick it where the sun doesnt shine.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

People act as if these fees are the product of an organization acting in monolithic fashion, with everybody on board and in the loop, and appropriate judgment exercised at each step. As if somebody put all the pieces together in the process of assessing and invoicing you, and the CEO passed by and said "Yep, looks spot on to me".

It's nothing like that. People working in this department and that blindly apply the rules of their little division to your invoice without much sensitivity to context. As for whether it is "worth their while" to collect on a $4 non-payment, keep in mind that they likely pay the collection agency a flat annual fee to simply do the dirty work, without any regard to whether it is practical to do so in each and every case. At the end of the year, the contract is likely to be evaluated for renewal in terms of what percentage of payments-due went uncollected. If they're a truly smart organization, they *might* break things out by amounts (e.g., what % of payments-due under $50, $50-200, >$200 went uncollected?), but that strikes me as a lot to hope for.

We don't always agree on everything, but chalk me up here as standing on the same side of the line as Accept2. Pay it, move on, and grumble to your budies about the stupidity of it all.

Some 10 years ago, when I used to buy it more regularly, there was a great article in PC Plus magazine from one of the regular columnists about e-commerce. In the article, he recounted his immense frustration, and that of his customers, in dealing with the (too) many players involved in each transaction, and the many ways there were for things to go horribly wrong when purchasing on-line; most particularly when goods cross international boundaries. The gist of his article was the e-commerce would continue to flounder as long as people didn't pay attention to the details of what makes for a smooth and pleasing transaction.


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

I got stung once buying from the States, forgot to ask how they were sending it. Now I make sure how something is being shipping. I'll only buy stuff from sellers if they agree to mail it.

The item was defective so I sent it back my cost to mail it. I asked them to mail the new one back to me. They forgot and FEDexed the new replacement back to me at no cost under warranty, but put a value to the item. Well guess what I got dinged again By Fed-ex for the brokerage fees for the second time on this one item.
The paperwork and time spent to try to get a refund was not worth it.

So now I try to buy everything I can In Canada.

Glen


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I make my popcorn the old fashioned way...FedEx can kiss my buttinski.


----------

